# Home exchange Bremen - Auckland?



## jakno (Jun 1, 2012)

Guys
Me and my family would love to live in Auckland area for a few months sometime late 2014. I am hoping to find a family in that area that want to live for that period in our house in Bremen?
Tell me what you think or if you know someone who might be interested.

Many thanks

Klaus

:ranger:


----------

